
Google is getting even tougher on sites that abuse links, says report - iProject
http://paidcontent.org/2013/03/15/google-is-getting-even-tougher-on-sites-that-abuse-links-says-report/
======
JeremyKolb
Not long ago, my site's search traffic jumped by about 120%, I hadn't posted
anything new or done much SEO type stuff so I assumed it was because of a
Google algorithm change.

As a site, we've never done link building or any type of black hat tricks to
grow our site, and it seems like Google is rewarding that. So personally I
applaud any effort that rewards quality content over SEO tricks.

